# Numatic george £107 at B&Q



## jacko666

Dont know if this is the correct place to post this? but my george went **** up the other day it cost me £250 so I was amazed to see that B&Q have got them at half price at the moment at £107.99:doublesho Thats cheaper than a henry????

http://search.diy.com/search#w=george


----------



## paddyirishman

Does that include all the fittings?
I looked at a henry yesterday as well and its cost more than that!


----------



## [email protected]

thats a really good deal there but you would need all fittings if there not included

ive had mine 2-3 years and he hasnt missed a beat


----------



## DMH-01

Great find that, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## jacko666

Looks as if it has, I will let you know im going to pick it up shortly


----------



## jamesmut

Thats silly cheap - its a lot less than we buy them for direct from Numatic!!


----------



## jacko666

It is very cheap, I might have to get two


----------



## Ralphvxr

That is silly cheap......................

I just done £300 on some bits so wife aint going to go for this also :lol:

wonder if its end of batch or they brought a job lot for all stores and got them for silly price :shock:


----------



## chillly

Nice one Jacko bargain :thumb:


----------



## justina3

bloody hell thats a good price i am off down there now see if i can blag one


----------



## TubbyTwo

clearly getting one of those.

Tonight!


----------



## paddyirishman

Let us know if its the full kit jacko. It says the RRP is £215 so it should be!


----------



## [email protected]

yeah let us know if it has all the kit!!!


----------



## Alzak

good price but is any good for our detailing use ?? never used numatic before would You recommend one ??


----------



## [email protected]

They are very good for cleaning the seats and that 

Defo thumbs up


----------



## PMC

No stock at this time.
What is the voltage?


----------



## Alzak

there are any bits for it or basic kit ??


----------



## [email protected]

i use the george for all my interior details it preforms brilliant,

click here to see george handy work


----------



## Alzak

wow this looks great I think I go for it 

This time I can say I bought something for house not for a car lol


----------



## [email protected]

Does anyone know if it comes with the kit yet#?


----------



## GJM

They come with the full A26A kit and 1/2 litre of cleaning fluid

I meant to order one the other day but was considering going steam.....too late now, no stock local and the option for delivery is no more so it's collect in store only


----------



## jacko666

I can confirm you get all the attachments with it:thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Grrr my all the stores near me have sold out!!!


----------



## GJM

Low stock at Bury St.Edmunds?

43-45 Risbygate Street
Bury St.Edmunds
SUFFOLK
IP33 3AA


----------



## DMH-01

I've got one reserved so will be picking it up tomorrow morning, trade discount aswell works out a real bargain :thumb:


----------



## Alzak

this is any good like dry ??


----------



## jacko666

Alzak said:


> this is any good like dry ??


Very good powerful wet or dry


----------



## [email protected]

GJM said:


> Low stock at Bury St.Edmunds?
> 
> 43-45 Risbygate Street
> Bury St.Edmunds
> SUFFOLK
> IP33 3AA


dude its almost 40 miles away!!1


----------



## [email protected]

Alzak said:


> this is any good like dry ??


i use it more for dry than wet, performs very well :thumb:


----------



## DagenhamGeoff

40 miles but a saving of over £100...it`s a no brainer fella:thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

not when you dont have a motor at the moment its not lol


----------



## GJM

DJ1989 said:


> dude its almost 40 miles away!!1


Sorry thought was closer.

Surely still worth it though, can you not get someone to grab one for you maybe


----------



## [email protected]

nope LOL i looked in london as my father inlaw can get me it


----------



## Alzak

how about size is very big,heavy ???


----------



## DMH-01

Alzak said:


> how about size is very big,heavy ???


It tells you the dimensions and weight on the website mate...

Height (m): 0.7

Width (m): 0.38

Depth (m): 0.38

Weight (kg): 14.6


----------



## paddyirishman

Have one reserved and will lift it tomorrow evening after work! Bargain!! :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

I've reserved 4 now at different stores as B&Q always seem to ring me back saying they don't have the stock.

Edit: 1 down, 3 chances left.


----------



## robnorridge

Bargain!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davZS

All the stores around me are all sold out


----------



## F1 CJE UK

nice link, dam this site just cost me another £100 lol


----------



## Alzak

DMH-01 said:


> It tells you the dimensions and weight on the website mate...
> 
> Height (m): 0.7
> 
> Width (m): 0.38
> 
> Depth (m): 0.38
> 
> Weight (kg): 14.6


Cheers for that do not see all bits from description on my phone for some reason


----------



## jacko666

Its not very often a bargain comes along like this.....Kinda glad that my old george packed up in a way as it was a bit old and noisy


----------



## paddyirishman

Just got the follow up phone call from B&Q, they have it in stock at the minute so I can lift it this evening!


----------



## bigalj

Interested in this and my local store has stock.

Need to 'sell' this to the other half though! Does anyone know if this is any good for cleaning house carpets?


----------



## jacko666

bigalj said:


> Interested in this and my local store has stock.
> 
> Need to 'sell' this to the other half though! Does anyone know if this is any good for cleaning house carpets?


It does have attachments for house carpets...and I have done a small area where my son spilt his juice and it worked fine


----------



## SteveyG

bigalj said:


> Interested in this and my local store has stock.
> 
> Need to 'sell' this to the other half though! Does anyone know if this is any good for cleaning house carpets?


We use it as a dry vacuum for the house most of the time and it does a great job. We bought the powered brushbar attachment for it to pick up the cat hairs though. Mine also came with a wide carpet attachment for wet use which is great for spillages.

Just watch the little fluid connector on the top of the unit though whilst you drag it around as it has a tendency to scratch stuff if you're not careful...

I'm tempted to get another one of these though from our local B&Q as they have stock. The red george we have looks a bit bashed up so I'd probably use that as the workshop/car vac and the new green one for the house.


----------



## justina3

yippy just picked mine up in neath last one left all my local stores in swansea sold out, 

anyone have any idea whats the idea thats hell of a % off


----------



## SteveyG

justina3 said:


> yippy just picked mine up in neath last one left all my local stores in swansea sold out,
> 
> anyone have any idea whats the idea thats hell of a % off


Probably end of line.


----------



## DMH-01

justina3 said:


> yippy just picked mine up in neath last one left all my local stores in swansea sold out,
> 
> anyone have any idea whats the idea thats hell of a % off


From speaking to a few people at B&Q I was told they're discontinuing the George at their stores so guess they just want rid.


----------



## justina3

well end of line its a cracking bit of kit for the money I use it for wet use and my vax for dry use dont know what happend to my vax it just didnt want to play in the wet like it used to so had to get the george


----------



## TTsi

Thanks for the headsup!!! ive just got the last one from the Basildon store:lol:

For dry use do you have to use the bag?
At the moment i use a Vax and its quite handy not using a bag for wet or dry work.


----------



## trebor127

Bolton store has stock...


----------



## wyliss

Just reserved one at Speke Liverpool. Low stock. Brilliant find this !!!


----------



## wyliss

DMH-01 said:


> I've got one reserved so will be picking it up tomorrow morning, trade discount aswell works out a real bargain :thumb:


I've got my trade point card, will that make it cheaper ?
:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

wyliss said:


> I've got my trade point card, will that make it cheaper ?
> :thumb:


I'm collecting one tonight so will let you know, they usually take some more off but I guess it depends on how much business you do with them.


----------



## adlem

Thanks for the heads up! Been needing one for ages but funds meant I couldn't. This was too much of a bargain so a trip to Reading Warehouse and I've got one - even better, I put it on my dad's Trade Point card so I don't have to pay for it until next month :thumb:


----------



## hulla the hulla

No stores near me have them  

Farnborough did, so I did a reserve and collect, only to get a call 5 mins later saying they are all gone


----------



## MrPARR

Have reserved in 3 stores, no phonecall as of yet saying no stock. 

One has phoned me up and told me that they only have one left, and that it has been marked as missing its "water pipe".

Anyone know what this would be referencing? They have reduced it for me down to £80 if I want it and have until tomorrow to decide. It sounds important.


----------



## jamesmut

MrPARR said:


> Have reserved in 3 stores, no phonecall as of yet saying no stock.
> 
> One has phoned me up and told me that they only have one left, and that it has been marked as missing its "water pipe".
> 
> Anyone know what this would be referencing? They have reduced it for me down to £80 if I want it and have until tomorrow to decide. It sounds important.


It'll either be the chemical pick up pipe or more likely the pipe that goes from the outside of the vacuum down to the hand tool. The pipe is easy enough to replace, you just need the quick fit connections on either end.


----------



## Alzak

Got mine from Wednesbury store my GF picked it up for me (for us) :thumb:


----------



## recon1

thanks for the heads up jacko666 just picked 1 up and it has all the bits


----------



## MrPARR

Wondering if its just easier to pay the extra £28 and get one that works straight out the box.

Don't like the idea that its been poked about inside, and then the effort of messing about ordering replacement parts. Also imagine being discounted it would be more hastle if something went wrong with it.


----------



## Alzak

MrPARR said:


> Wondering if its just easier to pay the extra £28 and get one that works straight out the box.
> 
> Don't like the idea that its been poked about inside, and then the effort of messing about ordering replacement parts. Also imagine being discounted it would be more hastle if something went wrong with it.


Mate is brand new sealed in box with warranty so nothing to be worried about


----------



## DMH-01

Picked mine up earlier, great find matey .


----------



## paddyirishman

Got mine as well, the shop only had one more left.


----------



## davZS

You lucky bunch of **** ers :lol:


----------



## Trip tdi

My dad brought me one today as a present, was ok, comes with all the parts, but the suction on it is to powerful.

The chemical that came in the kit bottle, was not good, do any guys on here recommend a 5 litre container thats the best on the market for carpet cleaning.

I was hoping to do the headlining on the car, but i reakon the power of it, will rip my headlining to parts, no lo or hi power function on that, fixed setting.

I have henry guys also, a 1 year old from new 1200w, would i be better off keeping it or selling it now, as this george is a 3 in 1 machine.


----------



## packard

This was on www.hotukdeals.com - watch this site it will save you £££


----------



## Trip tdi

yeah guys, the one i have does not have a cord rewind on, but my henry does.

Do any of you guys have cord rewind on yours.

Would be very helpful to know, plus is this the 2011 model.

Been looking on ebay, and all are listed as cord rewind for groege, but mine does not have it, thats a pain..

Thanks.


----------



## Chicane

Trip tdi said:


> yeah guys, the one i have does not have a cord rewind on, but my henry does.
> 
> Do any of you guys have cord rewind on yours.
> 
> Would be very helpful to know, plus is this the 2011 model.
> 
> Been looking on ebay, and all are listed as cord rewind for groege, but mine does not have it, thats a pain..
> 
> Thanks.


price labels say clearance, so i'm guessing they are making way for a newer model, maybe ones with the cord rewind?


----------



## Trip tdi

Chicane said:


> price labels say clearance, so i'm guessing they are making way for a newer model, maybe ones with the cord rewind?


Ok, i was not aware of that, new model on the line.

The suction, of this worrys me, as there is no hi lo lode on this one such as the henry has, i was thinking doing the heading, but the problem i have is sagging of the headlining, so wonlt do it.

What do you guys reccommend such as shampoo wise for cleaning the headlining with machine and general house hold carpet, help would be greatful.


----------



## Phil1971

Thanks for the heads up. Been thinking of getting one of this for ages, am hoping to reserve one and get lucky.:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

my friends on here, whats the best shampoo to use with this machine.

The one thats comes in the kit, i found it useless.


----------



## DMH-01

Trip tdi said:


> my friends on here, whats the best shampoo to use with this machine.
> 
> The one thats comes in the kit, i found it useless.


AG Interior Cleaner or Valet Pro Extraction Cleaner.

http://www.autoglym.com/engb/product-proddetail.asp?v06VQ=JM&Range=3

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Valet_PRO_Heavy_Duty_Extraction_Cleaner_1.html


----------



## Trip tdi

DMH-01 said:


> AG Interior Cleaner or Valet Pro Extraction Cleaner.


With the autogylm interior would that be spray bottle one from halfords.

Mate have you brought one at all, if so its a great deal no doubt.

The only thing mine does not have is hi low switch for power, i'm scared of doing my car headlining with this george, is it safe to do with george.

I can;t believe how much power this wet vac has, starting shreading some of fibers from mt car carpets, to much suction, but yeah my car is old, and orginal mats.

Many thanks.

Thanks for the links by the way, i owe you one...


----------



## Chicane

i used 1001 carpet detergent i got from poundland in a vax recently, really good stuff.


----------



## SteveyG

Trip tdi said:


> The suction, of this worrys me, as there is no hi lo lode on this one such as the henry has, i was thinking doing the heading, but the problem i have is sagging of the headlining, so wonlt do it.


On the metal handle, there's a plastic bit that slides round the pipe. If you open this it decreases the suction.


----------



## SteveyG

TTsi said:


> For dry use do you have to use the bag?


Yes, but there are fabric washable bags you can buy. If you don't use the bag, the filter that goes between the canister and the vacuum head will get manked up.


----------



## DMH-01

Yeah mate AG Interior Shampoo (retail version) is the same as AG Interior Cleaner (trade version).

I bought a George earlier on today and would say for £100 it's a cracking deal especially as my interior gets dirty very easily.

Are you using the Upholstery Spray Extraction Tool mate?


----------



## MrPARR

Bought. :-D the cheaper deal was missing more than the hose, had a fair few things missing soso went to other store. 

Don't know how you're all having so much trouble, all 6 nearest stores to me have stock.


----------



## DMH-01

MrPARR said:


> Bought. :-D the cheaper deal was missing more than the hose, had a fair few things missing soso went to other store.
> 
> Don't know how you're all having so much trouble, all 6 nearest stores to me have stock.


Website says they have stock in most shops but when you reserve you soon get a phonecall saying there's no stock.


----------



## jamesmut

Trip tdi said:


> yeah guys, the one i have does not have a cord rewind on, but my henry does.
> 
> Do any of you guys have cord rewind on yours.
> 
> Would be very helpful to know, plus is this the 2011 model.
> 
> Been looking on ebay, and all are listed as cord rewind for groege, but mine does not have it, thats a pain..
> 
> Thanks.


If you look at the serial number it'll tell you the year. If it starts '11' it was made this year. I think the next number represents the month it was made if I remember correctly.


----------



## F1 CJE UK

They phoned me to tell me they only have the shop floor display model missing it's box and manual,( voicemail ) how many parts come with it ? Any chance someone could take a photo of the kit that comes in the box


----------



## lowis

There's a few floating around in Bristol still, parents (both retired) had a trip out this evening to pick one up for me as I was working and all the stores near me (Wiltshire) had sold out. Cribbs Causeway and Filton had some and Cribbs told them they were getting 7 more in this week.

Thanks a lot for the heads up ..


----------



## Mr_Mephistophel

Just had phone calls about 2 I ordered, seems both are empty boxes - I smell a rat. Both told me they were in stock on the phone.
One would have been a 90 mile round trip, I would have been pissed had I made the trip only to find an empty box.


----------



## justina3

Mr_Mephistophel said:


> Just had phone calls about 2 I ordered, seems both are empty boxes - I smell a rat. Both told me they were in stock on the phone.
> One would have been a 90 mile round trip, I would have been pissed had I made the trip only to find an empty box.


no rats thats just b & q for you someone must have nicked them, walked into my local store and they had one on the shelf job done.


----------



## paddyirishman

I had a phone call from them about 10-15mins after I reserved it saying it was ready to be collected. When I went into the store, it was locked away in a steel cage at the front of the shop waiting on me


----------



## Mr_Mephistophel

How did you manage that? The B&Q system will have it ready for collection one day after you reserve it, so if I order one today the earliest I can pick it up is 7am tomorrow.


----------



## paddyirishman

I got the e-mail saying it would be ready the next day from 7am but the store rang me and said it was ready for collection that day. They must have had plenty of stock at that stage


----------



## Trip tdi

SteveyG said:


> On the metal handle, there's a plastic bit that slides round the pipe. If you open this it decreases the suction.


Aright, thanks for the advice, i'm abit confused on this lol, so could someone help me more on this please, by the way thanks pointing that out steveG.

The instruction is pretty useless, all photos, its hard work getting your head around it.


----------



## Mr_Mephistophel

SWMBO has just picked up up for me, she phoned the store and they only had one left - an ex display model, all parts intact plus box. She bought it for £88.picking it up[ this afternoon.

Bargain.


----------



## Trip tdi

My friends how do you decrease the suction power on the george please.


----------



## justina3

there isnt a way its on or off


----------



## Trip tdi

justina3 said:


> there isnt a way its on or off


Alright, i was quoted from steveG that there is a way to do it, it would good if there was a way.

I'm scared doing my headling lol with the george to much suction and power, good machine though.

Has anyone done there car heading with the george yet on here.

Done a test yesterday on a cream carpet, took alot muck out, i quite impressed.


----------



## DMH-01

Trip tdi said:


> My friends how do you decrease the suction power on the george please.


As someone previously mentioned have you tried sliding the black cover on the metal wands?


----------



## Trip tdi

DMH-01 said:


> As someone previously mentioned have you tried sliding the black cover on the metal wands?


i be honest my friend, i have not tryed it, my dad brought it for me yesterday as a present, he was mainly using it, and was quite impressed with it, i saw it in action.

The metal wands, is there a attachment for sliding it, like a magnet, is that the one in question.

i will try that, and see if works, thanks for the heads up.

Sorry for asking these questions guys.....


----------



## paddyirishman

Trip tdi said:


> i be honest my friend, i have not tryed it, my dad brought it for me yesterday as a present, he was mainly using it, and was quite impressed with it, i saw it in action.
> 
> The metal wands, is there a attachment for sliding it, like a magnet, is that the one in question.
> 
> i will try that, and see if works, thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Sorry for asking these questions guys.....


It'll be like a normal vacuum cleaner hose with a sliding plastic part on it. The more it is open the less suction power it will have. 
It will be easy to see it when you look at the metal wands


----------



## Trip tdi

I'll have a look guys, thanks for you support on here, much appreciated.


----------



## DMH-01

Some clearer instructions here...

http://www.numatic.co.uk/documents/00000504.pdf


----------



## Phil1971

Just picked mine up from Basildon. Reserved it online last night after seeing this thread, but they neglected to call me to say they were out of stock.

I grumbled a bit and they said I could have the display model and got a modest discount off the reduced price.

Been wanting one for ages. 

So excited. :thumb:

(note to self....must get a life)


----------



## The Engineer

Been trying to get my hands on one of these for a couple of day's reserved a few as all the stores are 25miles away. 
Only to get a call after an hour saying no stock. 

Anyone in the midlands know of any remaining.


----------



## Superspec

Ralphvxr said:


> That is silly cheap......................
> 
> I just done £300 on some bits so wife aint going to go for this also :lol:
> 
> wonder if its end of batch or they brought a job lot for all stores and got them for silly price :shock:


Buy it for her as a gift lol

She can clean the carpets in the house with it....you can borrow it for the car.


----------



## Superspec

I think the point of George is that he is a 3in1 out of the box....Why would he be £200+ otherwise? You'd just buy a Charles (I think.)

Its a bit dodgy if they have changed the model and quoted the original price....


----------



## Ed2909

The Engineer said:


> Been trying to get my hands on one of these for a couple of day's reserved a few as all the stores are 25miles away.
> Only to get a call after an hour saying no stock.
> 
> Anyone in the midlands know of any remaining.


For what it's worth B&Q Kidderminster are showing "low stock".


----------



## wyliss

B&Q Liverpool, Speke; true to word 'sorry sir out of stock'. Even though I had reserved one.
St.Helens has 3 in stock I've just got one reserved and this time I've confirmed by voice !!


----------



## The Engineer

Ed2909 said:


> For what it's worth B&Q Kidderminster are showing "low stock".


They rang earlier to say they were out of stock :tumbleweed:


----------



## Trip tdi

mate where abouts are you based.....

I can look on the b and q website for you if you like, to help you out.


----------



## adlem

Phone them up rather than rely on the website :thumb: 

I rang up my local one as the reserve button online wouldn't work and they wandered off, found one, popped it in the metal cage at the front of store and said it was there and i could come to collect it and there it was :thumb:


----------



## The Engineer

Trip tdi said:


> mate where abouts are you based.....
> 
> I can look on the b and q website for you if you like, to help you out.


Its ok i've been looking at all stores within a resonable distance, just got word that one of my local stores is getting more stock on thursday.



adlem said:


> Phone them up rather than rely on the website :thumb:
> 
> I rang up my local one as the reserve button online wouldn't work and they wandered off, found one, popped it in the metal cage at the front of store and said it was there and i could come to collect it and there it was :thumb:


Thanks will give a few of them a bell, mad how the system that is meant to make it easier for customers to find the products they want actually makes it harder.


----------



## Trip tdi

cool, keep us posted :thumb:


----------



## GJM

I decided to go for one in the end...however got the call this AM...they were sharp...7.45am...saying sorry no stock.

Anyone able to help snaffling one on my behalf and can have it collected by courier...would pay via paypal or whatever form suits before release obviously


----------



## shine247

Got one today, not been on here for a while and look what happens. More spending


----------



## Hooleygan

I never manage to get the chance to take advantage of such great offers, they've usually sold out before I get there, but not this time!!! Managed to bag the last one (apart from the display model) in one of my local stores.

Can't really afford it at the mo, but can't afford not to!

Haven't had it out of the box yet so don't know if it has a cord rewind.


----------



## Mr_Mephistophel

Well, I finally have a George but what a bloody rigmarole.

SWMBO phoned up B&Q. “No we don’t have any left in stock but I do have an ex-display model, all the parts are there so I’ll put in back in its box and write your name on it. You can pick it up at Customer Services. As its ex-display you can have it for £88”.

So after a 25 mile journey she turns up at the shop only to find that no’ one knows anything about it. Two girls and 1 guy on the desk who all look blank. The girls ask the guy who says they definitely do not have any in stock and the ex-display model went yesterday and he has not spoke to anyone about putting it aside.

They have obviously not met my missus before. 
She insists she is not leaving without it and they bring out the usual “Do you remember who it was you spoke to?”

Out comes her phone….”yes, at 10’oclock I spoke to Tom on this number”. Both girls then look at the guy. 
Oh, guess who he is?
She then asks to speak to the manager. Explains the situation and upon hearing that Tom has been telling porkies orders Tom to “find one now”.
She waits (not so patiently) for 45 minutes and Tom comes back with a brand new, still in the box, George.

Total price now £80 as recompense for messing her around.
I would have walked out after 10 minutes after calling them all the c*nts under the sun but she stood her ground.


----------



## paddyirishman

Took mine out of the box last night and it doesnt have the cord re-wind. Doesnt make much difference to me, I'd end up reeling the full cable out before I used it anyway!


----------



## lois97

Picked up mine this arvo  think these are getting thin on the ground now guy's.... Great bit of kit :thumb: Thanks for the heads up


----------



## p3asa

Thanks to the OP for the heads up. I picked one up this afternoon from my local store. I had a wander around but couldn't see any out on display even although it still says they have Low Stock on the web page.


----------



## Hoppo32

To all mentioning the power cord not being a rewind system, Numatic dont make a george with a cable rewind system, there isnt room in the head for one due to the extraction pumps.
So Ebay sellers may list it with one but you wont get it if you buy it.


----------



## akbarirfan

Can't locate one


----------



## alexandjen

I reserved one last night, the only one in stock in my area.
Rang this evening before making the trip to the store to be told that no one had reserved it and they will call me back in 10 minutes.
No one rang me back so glad I didn't bother driving there for nothing, thought they might of had the decency to ring back and apologise for the **** up, what a joke.


----------



## Chicane

got mine today with 10% off as i dragged somebody down with a pensioner wednesday card :lol:


----------



## DagenhamGeoff

I got one too....and it cost me...........about 7 hours of working on a dear old girls Primera............you ever tried arguing with a very proud old fashioned lady...doesn`t work


----------



## james_death

Spotted this all too late, all my branches are out...:wall:


----------



## p3asa

Chicane said:


> got mine today with 10% off as i dragged somebody down with a pensioner wednesday card :lol:


Well done. :thumb:

I was going to do this but read their T&C's first before dragging my mum along. I read it as the diamond card couldn't be used on items that had already been reduced so decided against it.

That'll teach me.


----------



## shine247

Scotswood and Byker showing low stock just now if in the area.


----------



## james_death

Notice it doesnt seam to be available online just stores and most are out so sounds like they are wanting to get all new stock, unless they not been shifting and reduced to clear...:wall:


----------



## Obsessed Merc

We have a B&Q account. They said they had a few left. Mine arrived today. £87 plus the vat. Thank you OP for the heads up


----------



## DMH-01

Noticed earlier that a supplier I deal with is selling the George for nearly £300 :doublesho

Buy Pay 
Your price : £297.06 

Product classification 
Janitorial > Cleaning Equipment - Vacuum


----------



## Trip tdi

Right guys, i had a play with mine today, the metal wands, there is no way of decreasing the power on this george, its a fixed settings, even rang numatic, they said that also.

Mate mine does not even come with a cord rewind, but yeah for that price, thats a bargain, but henry has it though, had it a year and never missed a beat, i rate these hoovers very highly.

I say anyone, who can et them, crap one quick, good use for the home, plus car.

I was going to do my headlining with the george today, but it has to much suction, so it a no no for the head ling which is a shame..


----------



## DMH-01

Trip tdi said:


> Right guys, i had a play with mine today, the metal wands, there is no way of decreasing the power on this george, its a fixed settings, even rang numatic, they said that also.
> 
> Mate mine does not even come with a cord rewind, but yeah for that price, thats a bargain, but henry has it though, had it a year and never missed a beat, i rate these hoovers very highly.
> 
> I say anyone, who can et them, crap one quick, good use for the home, plus car.
> 
> I was going to do my headlining with the george today, but it has to much suction, so it a no no for the head ling which is a shame..


According to one review you can reduce the suction mate...

"There's a nifty sliding arrangement on this curved pipe, push it in one direction to get 'full power' suction, turn it the other way and a little hole in the pipe is revealed, reducing to 70% suction … or you can just leave it open and put your thumb over the hole!"


----------



## Trip tdi

Right i have another look tommorrow and will explore it in more detail.

Thanks for the pointers, big thumbs up from me, credit to you.


----------



## Trip tdi

DMH-01 said:


> Noticed earlier that a supplier I deal with is selling the George for nearly £300 :doublesho
> 
> Buy Pay
> Your price : £297.06
> 
> Product classification
> Janitorial > Cleaning Equipment - Vacuum


Thats right, thats how much they are going for, us guys have got this product at a silly price, henrys go for this money....

3 in 1 machine, canlt beat it.


----------



## DMH-01

Trip tdi said:


> Right i have another look tommorrow and will explore it in more detail.
> 
> Thanks for the pointers, big thumbs up from me, credit to you.


If you still haven't figured it out tomorrow then give me a shout mate at the weekend as that's when I'll be using mine so will have a proper look.


----------



## Trip tdi

DMH-01 said:


> If you still haven't figured it out tomorrow then give me a shout mate at the weekend as that's when I'll be using mine so will have a proper look.


Thanks i appreciate that, 120% i get back to you, if i have not figured it out.

Either way if i figure it out, i will post back to you also.

Takecare, once again, thanks for mailing me for putting yourself out.

Kind regards

triptdi.


----------



## GJM

Trip tdi said:


> Thats right, thats how much they are going for, us guys have got this product at a silly price, henrys go for this money....
> 
> 3 in 1 machine, canlt beat it.


That's pretty close to manufacturers price if was to buy direct with no discount, however they would rather point you to a distributor instead.

It's a good deal but can be had elsewhere for not mega money.

http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=206

If they were all near £300, people would probably opt for a water filtered hoover/steam cleaner surely.

That's what I've been considering, toss up between the two


----------



## Matticus

I managed to get mine for £80 as it was the last in stock at Bristol! Definitely worth the 45 min drive due to all nearer stores being out of stock!


----------



## james_death

Doncaster apparently never stocked them in the first place as hoped to pick up display model but they never had them to start with...:wall:


----------



## alexandjen

alexandjen said:


> I reserved one last night, the only one in stock in my area.
> Rang this evening before making the trip to the store to be told that no one had reserved it and they will call me back in 10 minutes.
> No one rang me back so glad I didn't bother driving there for nothing, thought they might of had the decency to ring back and apologise for the **** up, what a joke.


I've just reserved one at another store in my area which was out of stock yesterday :wall:

2nd time lucky I hope


----------



## Morph78

Think some stores have had a re delivery as 3 out of the 5 stores near me that were showing as out of stock yesterday now have low stock.

Have reserved one and so far no call to say it's not actually in stock so fingers crossed. Been about 2 hours.


----------



## james_death

All mine were out just noticed low stock barnsley when they didnt have any yesterday reserved and had call back to say no stock asked if they are getting anymore stock... and computer says NO...:wall:


----------



## SteveyG

Trip tdi said:


> Right guys, i had a play with mine today, the metal wands, there is no way of decreasing the power on this george, its a fixed settings, even rang numatic, they said that also.


Look at the link DMH-01 posted:



DMH-01 said:


> Some clearer instructions here...
> 
> http://www.numatic.co.uk/documents/00000504.pdf


Bottom of page 8 shows you how to reduce the suction!


----------



## ianFRST

some people are correct, they ARE restocking!!

i bought one on tuesday, got it home, and my mum wanted it :lol: so i tried to get another, reserved one, to get a call to say out of stock BUT, they are having 4 more in on monday.

so to my surprise, got a call this morning, asking if i still wanted one, as they found 1 last one  so ive ended up buying 2


----------



## GJM

That's me now had the 3rd call back saying no stock...or it might have been 4th...I'm losing count!


----------



## Short1e

Just reserved myself 1....


----------



## Hoppo32

james_death said:


> All mine were out just noticed low stock barnsley when they didnt have any yesterday reserved and had call back to say no stock asked if they are getting anymore stock... and computer says NO...:wall:


Have you checked Cortonwood James?
They had a couple on the shelf when i was in there just over a week ago.


----------



## james_death

Did them all, oh well.


----------



## Superspec

Reserved on ein Kidderminster on Tuesday - got a phone call saying they were out of stock (even though they were showing 3 in stock...) and couldn't get me one because it's discontinued. Resevred one in Sutton-in-Ashfield where my folks live and one in Mansfield. Got a phone call Wednesday AM from Mansfield saying......they were out of stock. But Sutton came through and my Dad picked it up with his old person's 10% discount on Wednesday  

The problem with B&Q is they don't pick the stock for reservations until the next day or after close of business the same day. You can collect from 7am the day after you reserve. In that time popular items like this get sold through and the customers who reserve online get let down. That, or the staff buy them!!


----------



## atd

The only place that had one (according to the website) was Hedge End. Pre-ordered only to get a call a few hours later telling me they didn't actually have any stock.


----------



## Short1e

james_death said:


> Did them all, oh well.


James - i just reserved 1 at Barnsley :thumb:


----------



## james_death

Short1e said:


> James - i just reserved 1 at Barnsley :thumb:


I had reserved but they called me back within an hour as when they went to pick it they found they had non...:wall:

Useless useless...:wall:

Short1e... i tried again and again got call back same woman as yesterday to say we dont have any... she also said she wrang a lady to tell her the same i imagine it was your good self...???


----------



## Morph78

Morph78 said:


> Think some stores have had a re delivery as 3 out of the 5 stores near me that were showing as out of stock yesterday now have low stock.
> 
> Have reserved one and so far no call to say it's not actually in stock so fingers crossed. Been about 2 hours.


Just went and picked it up. Reserved online(thurs), got a text shortly after to say they were going to get it from the shop floor, any problems they would ring. Pick up after 7am today (fri) :thumb:

It hadn't been reserved for me as it wasn't in the little cage at the front of the store. Told there is one left, go down aisle 1 and there is one box left and a display model, but the box says filter missing 

Checked the display model and there wasn't one in there either.

After a few phone calls to various supervisors etc I got it for:

*£65* :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

Just gotta buy a filter and jobs a good un. It's the big meshy type one for dry use.
Have seen some on ebay for about £12

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/12-DRY-CLOTH-...Vacuum_Cleaner_Bags_Parts&hash=item20b1cc3751


----------



## wyliss

Well George is having his first outing.
I've filled the water reservoir with detergent and water.
Question is do you apply the solution first then suck up or do you do both at once i.e. spray and suck up?
I've gone through 5L of solution and there is only 1L of dirty water in the tank 1
Any help appreciated,
:thumb:


----------



## Bill58

I reserved one yesterday at East Kilbride only to get a call this morning to say they had none left. So reserved one at Coatbridge as they showed they had them only to get called to say they also didn't have any, in fact told there are none left in Scotland.


----------



## DMH-01

DMH-01 said:


> Some clearer instructions here...
> 
> http://www.numatic.co.uk/documents/00000504.pdf





wyliss said:


> Well George is having his first outing.
> I've filled the water reservoir with detergent and water.
> Question is do you apply the solution first then suck up or do you do both at once i.e. spray and suck up?
> I've gone through 5L of solution and there is only 1L of dirty water in the tank 1
> Any help appreciated,
> :thumb:


Some clearer instructions there buddy.


----------



## nickp20032000

i brought mine last year at my local british heart foundation store. it cost me £40 and came with all the fittings in a seperate asda bag. It belonged to a local school. its never done me wrong.


----------



## The Engineer

Well I've tryed to reserve 7 yes 7 (From Manchester to Bristol). Each time getting a call to say no stock.

I still need one, as its an ideal present for the mother.

So looks like I will have to pay the RRP or find something similar.
Anyone got any ideas??


----------



## james_death

Vax mate, far cheaper only was chasing this as was such a cracking price.


----------



## alan hanson

my b&q only have numatic pink hetty's i thin it is is this the same? for 109


----------



## james_death

Hetty is a pink Henry only a Hoover no wash facility


----------



## alexandjen

alexandjen said:


> I've just reserved one at another store in my area which was out of stock yesterday :wall:
> 
> 2nd time lucky I hope


Result - picked it up tonight, spot on, that's 2 I own now :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson

james_death said:


> Vax mate, far cheaper only was chasing this as was such a cracking price.


something like this?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Vax-6131T-Mul...m_Cleaners&hash=item3a5feb09ed#ht_2184wt_1139


----------



## mejinks

I've not been able to find one from Swansea all the way down to Newport... Stores that say they have them in stock don't and none of them have offered a ring back to say they will be getting them.


----------



## james_death

alan hanson said:


> something like this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Vax-6131T-Mul...m_Cleaners&hash=item3a5feb09ed#ht_2184wt_1139


Or here...

http://www.robertdyas.co.uk/P~151879~Vax+Multifunction+6131T

This is the one i got a while back... and make sure it has the upholstery wash head...
The links will be dead as offer gone but some info there about contents etc...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=202173


----------



## Lovescars

no stores over here have them on offer but i don't think they can be really a £100 or so off as online can be got for £145


----------



## alan hanson

james_death said:


> Or here...
> 
> http://www.robertdyas.co.uk/P~151879~Vax+Multifunction+6131T
> 
> This is the one i got a while back... and make sure it has the upholstery wash head...
> The links will be dead as offer gone but some info there about contents etc...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=202173


yeh ordered one last nite from them free shipping plus found a 10% code online so 74 squid cant be bad, got a decent hoover so wanted a decent wet vac


----------



## Colt Man

ordered a george from b&q hudderfield but got a call saying they were out of stock and have been discontinued????

same story with reserve and collect in barnsley

does this mean numatic have discontinued them? or b&q arent stocking anymore?


----------



## Matt.

I've tried ringing all B&Q's around here. All out of stock.

Last guy I spoke to about 2 mins ago said he tried to request more stock but there no longer stocking that item.

If anyone knows of a store that has got a few in stock, post up please.


----------



## james_death

As said they are not stocking them as they simply were not selling....


----------



## dcampbell42

i got the second last one in NI about a week ago. everywhere is sold out now

and yes it came with al the attachments for valeting... the A26A kit!


----------



## Hunter

dcampbell42 said:


> i got the second last one in NI about a week ago. everywhere is sold out now
> 
> and yes it came with al the attachments for valeting... the A26A kit!


Dammit, I wish i had of knew about this offer sooner, I'm in need of one  I'm from NI also so delivery from UK Mainland is a killer


----------



## Mr_Mephistophel

Went to use mine this weekend and it is missing the "hoover head" (has a different one which doesnt have the brushes) and the angled pipe is different - it doesnt have the plate tack welded on to attach the trigger.
I phoned B&Q who said they have the parts on the shelf but when I got to the store they couldnt find them so they just offered to give me a refund and take the George back.

I am going to try to order the missing parts from Numatic and then try invoicing B&Q.


----------



## james_death

Try Numatic and i hope they send Gratis...


----------



## hairycat

Got the last one in the store. Box was a bit battered but sealed. Got it home and opened the box, bits missing and B&Q orange number (look on shelf for number 9) still stuck to it and covered in dust. Back for a refund. Ah well.


----------



## F1 CJE UK

B&Q are a joke , missing parts again. They told me they would send me the missing parts .... Week later still no parts.


----------



## JasonH20URF

Thats a big gay ive had 2 broken pressure washes from them money back no probs...


----------



## adlem

Mine's got the same problem with the two male ends  Email to Numatic on it's way...


----------



## Morph78

adlem said:


> Mine's got the same problem with the two male ends  Email to Numatic on it's way...


I also had two male connectors on the main hose. :wall::wall:

See here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=225369

Emailed Numatic who asked for the serial number (9 digit number under the barcode on the box)

Informed me that it was over two years old :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

So out of warrenty but as a good will gesture they will send me the correct parts to fit myself.
Which I am happy enough to do if it means I can finally use the machine.


----------



## adlem

Morph78 said:


> I also had two male connectors on the main hose. :wall::wall:
> 
> See here:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=225369
> 
> Emailed Numatic who asked for the serial number (9 digit number under the barcode on the box)
> 
> Informed me that it was over two years old :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> So out of warrenty but as a good will gesture they will send me the correct parts to fit myself.
> Which I am happy enough to do if it means I can finally use the machine.


Thanks for that, I'll get onto it. The first 4 digits of mine (the 9 digit code under the small barcode on the unit?) are 1049 so i'm guessing it was made in the 49th week of 2010??


----------



## paddyirishman

I must check mine properly, all the parts are in the box but I didnt check the connectors


----------



## kevin whittaker

I have tried, with no avail, to get hold of one of these Green George's vacuum cleaners, but unfortunately all stores in my area (and for some distance) seem out of stock now....

Does anyone have any reviews/opinions of the vax model earlier in the thread, or even something similar for around this price please http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Vax-6131T-Mul...m_Cleaners&hash=item3a5feb09ed#ht_2184wt_1139 ....:thumb:

Thanks in advance..


----------



## paddyirishman

Checked the fittings on mine last night and they are all correct.


----------

